# Apple Car Play



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi 
Brand new TTS virgin here so go easy on me lol.
I have just took delivery of a Nardo grey black edition red leather & have to say it's Stunning just got today so I'm like a dog with two d***s !
Any advice on how to set up Apple Car Play as I'm far too interested in driving it than ploughing through the manual ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk3 section for more help


----------

